# Emperor 400 Alternate Media Options?



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

So needless to say, I have setup yet another tank (wife is gonna kill me :lol and I have a spare Emperor 400 lying around that I could clean up and put to use again. Now my question is, for the owners of this filter out there, what do you use instead of the standard cartridge replacement?

I am leaning towards the Bio3 cartridges that use the "clamshell". I'm thinking about running 4 of these "clamshells" in each slot but using 2 with just the "Bio Foam" for the first channels of water to pass through and then the other 2 "clamshells" just with cut to fit filter floss. Any thoughts on how effective this might turnout to be?

All in all, I really do think the Emperor is a great filter but I'm always finding downsides on "theories" to figure out my solution(s) for not having to constantly go out and buy those ridiculously overpriced replacement cartridges. So far, like mentioned above, I think the Bio3 would be the best bet for how I want to try and run this filter again but I would like more opinions on the matter.

Anyone's input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a couple 400's and do not use the cartridge. I do have two clamshells in each filter but use them to clamp a DIY pad. The forum objects when I show you an example of the pad I use so it will be up to you to search for it, if interested. It is made by Marineland and called blue/white bonded pad. Sold by many dealers both online and in stores. It is designed to cut to fit. I open the clamshells and tuck the pad in at top and bottom amking a layer on the outside of the shell to hole the pad from collapsing. I find it has more body than filter floss which tends to sog down and cut off water flow. This leaves the clamshell open to add loose media if I feel I need something like Ammocarb.


----------



## Pablo T. (Oct 19, 2011)

I use the Bio-3 inserts and have been happy with them. I haven't used them long enough to notice exactly HOW long it is before they need to be changed and i guess that would differ with different tanks as well. Mine seem to go a month or a tad over without being too "filled up" or dirty. They are easy to change , too. I haven't had any sizement issues with them not fitting well, either. I use those and in the grey plastic cartridges I use usually zeolite/carbon mix in them (yeah, I know it's not really needed but I haven't figured out what to do with those two other slots yet). I was going to try to stuff some chopped up Seachem Matrix in there but I was told the volume I would be able to put in there would be a benefit to what I was going for, and I hesitantly agreed after thinking about it for a while. Maybe Pfunmo's set up is a way to go?? I may have to look into that for the other two slots now since I have extra clamshells.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I've run my emperor for about 7 years or so. I played with the DIY supercharge thing with the clamshells and an airhose to turn them into a trickle type filter, honestly, it was in my office and was CRAZY noisy, so I stopped doing that.

For a while I just rubber banded the cheap white cut it yourself filter foam to the foam side of the stiock cartridges. I can't remember why I stopped.

Now I just use the stock cartridges, I rinse them with every water change and change them about every 6 mo.

I put a foam prefilter on the intake tube, that keeps them really clean, but the foam needs rinsing about 3X week.

I would replace the impeller if you are going to take it apart to clean anyway.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm currently using the standard 'E' cartridges from Marineland in the first two slots. The other slots, I use the clam shells with filter floss. I don't bother with carbon any more as it gets too messy.


----------



## Pablo T. (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with carbon or zeolite being messy but I use a nylon stockings around the outside of the grey "add your own insert" casings and have had great luck with that and having NO impedance with the flow of water either. The Bio-3's and the combination I run isn't noisy, either so I don't know what type of set-up CITADEL had going on there. I probably over change the inserts too often but I prefer to have them clean and flowing versus dirty and "filled" up. I haven't done any scientific testing to verify when they need to be changed but I am sure that they can go longer than four weeks in a moderately stocked and bio-loaded tank....IMO.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

Pablo T. said:


> The Bio-3's and the combination I run isn't noisy, either so I don't know what type of set-up CITADEL had going on there. .


There is a DIY article about modifications for HOB filters, this one said to aerate the bio filter baskets using an air pump, sort of a poor man's wet/dry. I meant that the extra bubbling sounded like I was making soup all the time.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... icks_v.php

Is the article, in case anyone is interested.


----------

